# **SOUTHERN MN MORELS FOR SALE**



## straightupmorels

Fresh picked morels for sale...currently have 11 pounds and asking $25/lb. Give me a call or text at 507.313.8676 if interested. Located in Winona MN


----------



## dsorenson

I would be interested in three pounds - p,ease advise as to delivery or pickup.

Thanks

Dave S


----------

